# Diary of a "neurotic" dog....long



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this. Poor Layla, I hope some of the experts here will have good advice for you. My only tidbit since she can get out of her harness is to get a leash with a double clip... one for harness, one for collar. It would be tragic if she got so scared that she got out of her harness and then bolted. You can either get a working leash or ellaslead.com has one made with the two snaps for this very reason. 

Lots of calm centered thoughts and prayers coming from our house.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry for both you and dear Layla. Gunner has some anxiety and that is hard enough to deal with let alone what poor Layla is going through.

You didn't mention medication? Is she on any or have you tried it?

I know the anxiety can limit your lives. We had to stop going to dog parks , dog get togethers, pretty much anywhere strange dogs might be. Renewed work on obedience has helped a great deal because Gunner responds well and is deterred from the anxiety object by praise/positive reinforcement.

I wish I had words of wisdom. Just know we are here for you and dear Layla.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm also so sorry you and Layla are going through this.....can't be much fun for either of you. 

I, too, have no words of advice....just wanted to let you know we are thinking of you.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

My Vet did mention possibly trying doggy prozac, but felt it could make things worse. Most meds out there are more useful for separation anxiety etc. Fear aggression is more difficult to deal with...and her problem is fear. 

I will look into that leash...I have had to carry an extra lead just in case.

Thanks all for your encouragement.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What about anxiety meds? I don't think of prozac as for anxiety.

Gunner has fear aggression too but toward strange dogs, he has never been aggressive at all to people.

You can always come here with whatever concerns, frustration etc you have.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I, too, have a nervous dog who runs or barks like mad when afraid. There are so many things we can and can't do. I have worked really hard with him, got to the point where I felt like giving up and staying home with him but I'm keeping on. 

He has come a long way but I don't think he will ever be a confident dog. I had to re-evaluate what I wanted from him. Once I made my peace with this the pressure came off and we both live with what we've got. If he's having a good day I may take him out of his comfort zone for a bit and if he isn't then I don't. 

Cocasse has so many positive points that more than make up for his weaknesses, as I'm sure Layla does. Keep working with your Layla. Keep taking her outside even for short walks. Slow and steady is my motto when working with Mr. C. Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> I, too, have a nervous dog who runs or barks like mad when afraid. There are so many things we can and can't do. I have worked really hard with him, got to the point where I felt like giving up and staying home with him but I'm keeping on.
> 
> He has come a long way but I don't think he will ever be a confident dog. *I had to re-evaluate what I wanted from him. Once I made my peace with this the pressure came off and we both live with what we've got.* If he's having a good day I may take him out of his comfort zone for a bit and if he isn't then I don't.
> 
> Cocasse has so many positive points that more than make up for his weaknesses, as I'm sure Layla does. Keep working with your Layla. Keep taking her outside even for short walks. Slow and steady is my motto when working with Mr. C. Best of luck to you both.


Thank you so much...That is exactly what my Vet told me the other day. He told me that in her case, working on these things may actually be causing her more anxiety...she does not realize we are trying to help. He told me to embrace Layla for who she is, and deal with it as best as we can. Medications can backfire on a dog like her, he is afraid for her and us.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Layla you are so lucky to have a mommy who loves you so very much. Just be the best doggie you can be. Your mom has so much love that eventually you will get better!!! Hang it there!!!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry that Layla has so many fears. I hope you can find a medication that will help her. You could try desensitizing her to one fear at a time and she may slowly generalize to other related fears. The book "Scaredy Dog" by Ali Brown may be helpful.

I work with Roxy every day on her fear aggression with strange dogs. Now she can walk by yards with barking dogs without reacting. She is also obsessed with balls and light reflections. Agility class and off-leash play class has really helped build her confidence around other dogs.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Please, please have her thyroid checked. Make sure they use a six panel test and post the results here. Thyroid can be such an easy fix and if it is her thyroid , nothing else is going to help. Thank you so much for caring about and loving this special dog.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> He has come a long way but I don't think he will ever be a confident dog. I had to re-evaluate what I wanted from him. Once I made my peace with this the pressure came off and we both live with what we've got. If he's having a good day I may take him out of his comfort zone for a bit and if he isn't then I don't.
> 
> Cocasse has so many positive points that more than make up for his weaknesses, as I'm sure Layla does. Keep working with your Layla. Keep taking her outside even for short walks. Slow and steady is my motto when working with Mr. C. Best of luck to you both.


Great advice C's mom! Slow and steady progress. Take it one day at a time. Let Layla tell you when she is ready for the next step. Roxy may never be a dog park dog, but she has come a long way since we adopter her a year ago.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Yesterday was not a good day for me...I chewed another hole in the fence to get to our neighbors wood pile. Mom left me out there for 5 minutes to answer the phone...when she tried to pull me away I was upset and jumped and scratched at her. I was good on Saturday!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I feel for both you and Layla. Ruby is neurotic to a point and has driven all of us crazy. She will be 3 this week and life has been a challenge since. We deal with many of the characteristics that Layla goes through. Just last week I was telling the owner of the pet supply that Ruby was turning 3 and I have just accepted who she is. There were many times that we were ready to give her away, but it came back to who would take care of her like we do. She is so unGolden it is ridiculous. We love her quirks and all.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

When Ruby was going on a year old, I was given a CD made up of calming music for dogs. It was a lifesaver. You can do a search for it and see if Layla might calm down when you play it. It made a world of difference for Ruby. I was able to leave her out of her crate while I was gone. She slept the whole time. The minute I would put the CD on she would plop down and pass out. I had never experienced anything like it.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Vicky,

Thank you so much, you don't know how great I feel to know I am not alone in this. A neurotic golden, who'd a thunk LOL!

I have tried a music cd, along with massage - yup I am a bit nutty, but anything that will help her. She can be calm for a while...she loves her crate and does not seem to have any separation anxiety - although she is hardly ever alone here either.

As fearful as she is.. she can also be a real sweetheart, so we will never give up on her.

Thanks again


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"I have chewed out of our cedar fence on two occasions to get things in other peoples yards. 
I chewed another hole in the fence to get to our neighbors wood pile"

I am curious why would you leave Layla out there even for 5 minutes when you already know she is now attempting to put holes in the fence?


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

solinvictus said:


> "I have chewed out of our cedar fence on two occasions to get things in other peoples yards.
> I chewed another hole in the fence to get to our neighbors wood pile"
> 
> I am curious why would you leave Layla out there even for 5 minutes when you already know she is now attempting to put holes in the fence?


Lapse in judgement on my part - I am caring for elderly parents and on call 24/7, the call was from my mom about the emergency nurse coming for dad. Layla is out there on a long lead, not tied up to anything, but so we can grab her if we need to.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We used to have a fear aggressive GSD and a behaviorist / trainer was able to help us, but his fear was only towards people and children. When he was with family he was fine.

Have you tried lavender? I had a groomer come to the house, and I had another dog that was very fearful of having his nails trimmed. She had dried lavender and would put it under her clients' noses to have them smell it for a bit to relax them. She said she also used it for herself to calm down. Just an idea...


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you, that is a great idea. I have some of the essential oil, could probably put a drop on a bandana for her.

If all goes well I will be taking her in tomorrow for some blood work and her rabies shot. We also have an appointment with our Holistic Vet/Herbalist on Wednesday. He had suggested wild yam and chamomile...he thinks it's a hormonal imbalance. 

Thanks all for your support and suggestions.... am off for the afternoon to look for nursing homes for dad.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

What about seeing a veterinary behaviorist?? I know it was recommended, and would probably be immensely helpful.

So sorry about Layla.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am also wondering if a food allergy or sensitivity could cause something like this.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Fear behaviors tend to have a huge genetic component. This does NOT mean that behavior can't be changed, it can. But it does mean it's not necessarily something you did or did not do. Due to the extend of her fears and the...enthusiasm... towards certain activities (my boy is like that!!)... there is quite the possibility for abnormal brain chemistry. Training definitely can work and help. But if the brain can be made to function more normally, learning can happen much, much faster. 

This talk is fabulous for anyone interested in how the brain words and how behavior medications work in the brain: Karen Overall - Tawzer Dog Videos

It may be helpful if you make a list of challenges and prioritize them.... and slowly work your way through. Looking at everything can be overwhelming!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am very sorry to hear that you have so much more on your plate besides Layla.

I do hope things find a way of settling out for you.

I do know that I read somewhere that dogs that are fearful can become even more fearful with hormonal imbalances. I haven't followed your story all along so I don't know if Layla is spayed but if so that may add to her being fearful. A good Veterinary Behaviorist would be able to work with you and her to possibly use medicine and behavior modification to help her with her fears. A veterinary behaviorist would be better equiped to handle your problem vs a general vet.
Did you have Layla's thyroid tested? I didn't see that you mentioned whether you did or not.

IMO, you are dealing with one of the hardest things. It has to be tiring and so challanging to have to be on guard at all times to keep you and Layla safe from herself.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I just read to also have them tested for Lyme Disease if the dog is neurotic.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Since you seem open to holistic approaches, you may want to look in Reiki. It has an incredibly calming feeling. That, along with the lavendar and calming music may help during her more anxious times. I'm so sorry you are going through this with Layla. I can feel the love for her through all this and pray that she shows you a bit of progress soon.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi there,
I am sorry you are going through this with Layla it must be very upsetting for everyone including her.
I recently had occasion to consult with a holistic vet about the potential for thyroid issues in my dog Katie, who also has a tendency to be somewhat schizy (for lack of a better word) at times. I am going to quote what he wrote to me, and hope it helps you:

"Finally, low serotonin is associated with phobias, startle, depression, hyperactivity, impulsive actions, irritability, panice attacks, etc. Diagnosis is by a comprehensive stool analysis at a human diagnostic lab (Rosmed Institute) or plasma amino acid profile. In practice, a trial of supplemental 5-hydroxy trytophan (5-HTP, an amino acid) or a dietary supplement for depression in humans is used for 6 weeks to see how the dog responds"."

I know I have seen the 5-HTP at health food stores, and it might be worth trying a supplemental dosage to see if it elevates her serotonin levels.

But like others have urged, I would also make sure there is no hormonal imbalance - ie thyroid as it can change a dogs behavior quite significantly. You may have already done this, but it is a test worth running in this case.

I hope you find something that helps Layla. Poor little girl.

Kim


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Layla*

I am so very sorry you and Layla are going through this.

Is it possible for a dog to have Attention Deficit?

You mentioned she has an ear infection-could this have anything to do with it.

If it were me, I would try the meds, to see if it helps.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you all for your support, and suggestions. I will try to answer some of your questions.

Layla has been eating Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural grain free for about a year now, it seems to be the only food all 3 dogs can agree on LOL. I tried to switch to Fromm surf and turf, it was a no go with them.

I will be getting her thyroid, hormone level, and anything else possible tested ASAP. Even though my Vet thinks it is none of these things, she has been this way for a long time. We don't have a problem with ticks here, we do if we walk around the lake but so far have not seen any this year.

I was thinking of starting her on SAM-E, I know it's a mood enhancer, stress reliever much like St. Johns Wort, which is the herbal form of prozac. It could knock two of Dream and Hurleys supplements out if I did... We have been using Rescue Remedy in her water every day for the last 4 days.

We have already tried the Veterinary Behaviorist route, and it left a bad taste in all of our mouths, so to speak. We tried training behaviorists also...one was a bit heavy handed for my liking, the other so far the opposite direction... I mean there has to be a happy medium doesn't there? I am afraid all of these things I have tried, have messed her up more.

We will keep plugging along...she is a smart girl. We started something new last week due to Dream being unsteady on her feet now. Hurley and Layla must sit and stay while we are letting Dream out, once she is safely out, they are released. Layla is doing much better at this than Hurley LOL.

Thanks again,

Julie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DreamMom*

DreamMom

I apoligize if this info is already posted:
How old is Layla?
Did you have her since she was a pup?
When did this start?

I am so glad that you will have all those tests as my gut feeling is that it is a medical issue or the FOOD.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Is it possible for a dog to have Attention Deficit?



I'll share, yes. It is. It's hard to diagnose. There are VERY few diagnosed dogs. Either it's very uncommon or the dogs end up euthanized by owners or in a shelter environment. Last I heard, there are only about 6-7 diagnosed dogs in the US right now. Out of thousands and thousands of dogs...that's a SUPER small number!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I have absolutely no experience with issues like Layla's and am therefore no help at all. But I did want to send you a virtual hug. It sounds like you have a lot on your plate at the minute and boy, have I been there, done that. I wish I could do something more to help.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> DreamMom
> 
> I apoligize if this info is already posted:
> How old is Layla?
> ...


Hi Karen,

Layla will be 2 in November, we have had her since she was a pup.

She was always skittish - we used to joke that she saw dead people, she would bark viciously at nothing. She had a false pregnancy along with her spay (cruel trick by her body)...and got even worse.

I spoke to my Vet about all of this last week. He does not think it is thyroid or hormone imbalance. He dx'd her as neurotic last year! I am going to take her for blood work, but in a way hate to do so. I have had this Vet for 26 years, he is always right. I can't tell you how many times I have wasted money on testing and second opinions...only to go back to him and have to admit he was right LOL.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope you get some answers at the vet.

Cocasse sends Layla a big slobbery kiss and says thank you for sticking it out with Layla.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

I have no advice, sorry. But just want to commend you on what a great Mom you are to your "kids'. Also, what a good daughter you are to help your parents. Prayers going out to you.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, Layla. She is so very fortunate to have a loving momma like you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We should all be so lucky to have someone in our corner as determined to help as you are for Layla.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Ruby is just over a year older than Layla and just in the last year some of her behaviors have gotten better. When I read your post, I know how desperate you are to fix her. I also had tried everything. Supplements, training, music, exercise and the list goes on. One trainer had mentioned that we should medicate her and I was so against it. Ruby not only has behavioral issues, but she suffers from severe allergies and digestive problems. Yes, we really got a lemon. I have been trying for the last year to make lemonade. Since getting the allergy testing back, I have fixed her diet and her digestive issues are so much better. It is now month 3 that I have been giving her allergy shots and seeing some improvement. She is still on a very low dose steroid to help with the obsessive biting and scratching. Ruby had a check up yesterday and the vet and I did discuss behavior meds. I am just not ready to go that route. I have 2 kids and one of them has special needs so I know what you are dealing with taking care of your parents and having a dog that also has special needs. I just keep telling myself if we hadn't picked Ruby, whoever would have picked her would have gotten rid of her and not given her a chance. There is a reason why we chose these dogs. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you all...

I don't think I love Layla anymore than any of you love your dogs...we all do what we have to for them. I actually think she is a genius, just misunderstood LOL. Maybe she is autistic, can dogs be autistic? I don't mean this to offend - really just wondering if that could be a possiblity. I once cared for an autistic little boy, he was so smart, but became very excitable from any distractions.

It looks like her trip to the vet is going to have to wait until Friday...they are first come first serve, sometimes waits can be up to 6 hours. It is very hot and humid here, we can't wait inside, so we would be waiting in the van or outside. Friday is supposed to be a high of 70 here, it sure would make the wait easier. We will still be going to our Holistic Vet/Herbalist tomorrow afternoon - he takes appointments.

Thanks again... Layla will be fine, we will get her through this, even if it means we have to change our expectations of her.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm reading the book "Get Connected With Your Dog" by Brenda Aloff. One of her clients had a golden diagnosed with generalized anxiety. Her dog was prescribed fluoxetine (Prozac) which helped "immensely" with her anxiety and stress. Brenda's behavior training protocol addressed the remaining issues (shutting down, hiding, touch sensitivity, etc.). This book may give you more ideas on how to help Layla.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you, heading to amazon right now to check it out!

Layla is having a fairy quiet day today, but I think she has a tummy ache, did not eat at all this morning. My son accidentally hit the lock on his key the horn honked and freaked the heck out of her, but other wise she has been pretty good today. It could be the heat and humidity, all three are lazy...


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

I have said before I think Ruby is on the Autism Spectrum. Sensory issues, Digestive/Gut problems, allergies, social disconnect and the list goes on. I believe that with the intervention you have done with Layla she is going to come out of most of this. Ruby is sending Layla relaxing thoughts today.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

vrmueller said:


> I have said before I think Ruby is on the Autism Spectrum. Sensory issues, Digestive/Gut problems, allergies, social disconnect and the list goes on. I believe that with the intervention you have done with Layla she is going to come out of most of this. Ruby is sending Layla relaxing thoughts today.


 
Thank you so much...sending good thoughts to you and Ruby too, she is lucky to have you!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Dreammom said:


> Thank you all...
> 
> I don't think I love Layla anymore than any of you love your dogs...we all do what we have to for them. I actually think she is a genius, just misunderstood LOL. Maybe she is autistic, can dogs be autistic? I don't mean this to offend - really just wondering if that could be a possiblity. I once cared for an autistic little boy, he was so smart, but became very excitable from any distractions.


As I was reading through your post, I kept thinking, Layla's behaviors sound a whole lot like the behaviors of an autistic child. I have actually studied psychopathology in children and adults, and it just seems to fit. The extreme anxiety, acting out, over-excitability, obsessiveness, and perhaps higher intelligence. Now, I am NOT a veterinarian, and I don't mean to say that the brain of a human and dog are so similar, but it really does seem to fit. I think (and again, I'm not a vet) that Layla's issues stem from brain chemistry / wiring issues rather than anything you have done or didn't do. I know the vet is concerned that a medication may backfire, but even if it did, would it not be possible to just try and then take her off the med if it didn't work? Would she be permanently damaged by taking the med and then stopping it? I guess I'm just confused as to why the vet isn't even willing to TRY a medication for her. But again, I'm NOT a vet. Just someone with some degree of education on developmental / emotional disorders in humans who is trying to make sense of this sweet dog's behaviors. 

Take good care,
Candace


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Just got home from the Holistic Vet, we are going to start her on SAM-E and see if that helps, he thinks we should see a difference in a week. He was really pushing the wild yam and chammomile, but that is for major aggression issues. I would rather hold off on messing with her hormones....I know my body didn't like it when they messed with mine LOL. We are starting her on a small dose to see how she tolerates it...wish us luck please!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Good Luck! I really hope this helps her. Keep us posted.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Please let us know how she does with this.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Hoping this helps Layla.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I hope this will help her a bit...I followed her through her false pregnancy and other issues, I think you are one of the best dog moms I know!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good luck. I hope the SAM-E works for her!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

It looks like Sam-e might be a bust! My little peanut who has never been allergic to anything that we know of, is broken out in hives all over her face. 

Maybe she got stung this morning when hubby was out with her... I don't know. I left about noon to have lunch with my parents, came home about 3:30 let her out of her crate and her muzzle is all bumps. I gave her two benadryl, I hope it goes down, and there are no other effects....my poor peanut just can't catch a break.

I did chat with Dr. Dodds last night, we are going to do a thyroid panel with her...she thinks that her thyroid is probably fine, but due to her breed wants to rule it out. She thinks this is caused by vaccinosis...wouldn't ya just figure. What are we the poster family?

Thanks all for your good thoughts!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Still have a lumpy muzzle here....I gave the benadryl almost 2 hours ago. I did speak to my Vet, this type of reaction to SAM-e is very rare, so I should try again in a few days (with his blessings, it's a good alternative to the prozac). Hopefully it was just bee stings, and we can try the sam-e again...Good thing I have a nice supply of benadryl. Poor Peanut .


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, poor gal. Ranger and I are sending calming brain waves from Canada...well, I am. He's anything but calm at the moment...but he still wants Layla to feel better and get well!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you!

The peanut got over her allergic reaction, but not without some difficulties. The IV steroids must have really messed up her tummy - she was so sad yesterday and would not eat. I finally got some chicken and rice in her last night, and she is doing much better today. At least her football nose is gone LOL! She still has to take heavy doses of benadryl for a couple more days. I think maybe we are going to need an epi-pen for her, just benadryl does not seem to be enough!

The new Vet we saw Friday is determined to get to the bottom of Laylas issues...She has a special love for goldens, and said she could not stand to see one not enjoying life like she should. She did blood work, and thyroid testing, she is going to consult with some veterinary behaviorists and see if we can come up with a plan of action to treat her. I have never had a Vet spend the entire time in the room with us (almost 2 hours). She was thorough, very kind and gentle to the skittish Layla...and is sure we can help her!

Hopefully in a week or two we will have some answers...

Thank you everyone, please send Layla strength to not be so fearful of the world.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm glad Layla is starting to feel better again, and also so glad that this vet is determined to get to the bottom of Layla's problems. Let us know what happens...Luisa


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending Layla much strength. Your new vet sounds great.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Dreammom, I want to thank you so much for starting this thread. I joined this forum a little over 2 years ago in hopes I could get some answers. Life with Ruby has been difficult. I kept waiting for her issues to get better and just 2 weeks ago, I decided I would just accept who she is. I wanted to let you know that you weren't alone with what you are going through with Layla. I received a personal message from Claire's Friend/Susan Marie asking if I had ever had Ruby's thyroid tested. I had just assumed that with all of the testing Ruby had gone through it was routine that thyroid was done. I called the vet and they told me no. Claire's Friend directed me to Dr. Dodds for thyroid testing and I went this past Thursday to have the blood work done and sent out to Dr. Dodd's. Dr. Dodd's left a message last night confirming that Ruby did in fact have autoimmune thyroid disfunction. I would have never had her tested or found out the reason to all of her problems if it weren't for the both of you. Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!! I am going to call tomorrow to find out protocol and hopefully Ruby can live without her abnormal behaviors, digestive problems, biting and chewing herself, and all of her OCD. Not to mention, I will probably be able to stop giving her the allergy shots. Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying Ruby has good results once she is on meds. We saw a world of difference in Gunner and he didn't even have the typical low thyroid symptoms.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Vicky,

I am sorry that Ruby has to deal with these issues too, but glad our sharing here can help others. That is the point of this forum I guess...and now wish I was not so hesitant to share my problems with Layla - but I felt like such a failure.

I am anxious to find what our test results hold...although this Vet thought Layla was quite young for thyroid issues, and really shows no other signs. I was surprised that she knew that a low normal is sign of a problem in a Golden...I have had many battles with many Vets about doing certain testing LOL.

Layla and Ruby can get through this together...

sending tons of positive thoughts your way!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

My vet never brought up thyroid for Ruby because of her age. I am so glad Gunner had positive results on the meds.

I never posted at all about Ruby's behavior because the typical response would have been to put her back into obedience training. I knew no type of training could train out her behaviors. I also felt/feel like a failure because of everything we missed out on with her. Puppyhood was miserable and now at 3 we have just learned to live with her. So, I really and truly know how you feel and don't stop posting. We all can get through this and help each other. Again, many thanks!! I will let you all know what the protocol is with Ruby.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Yikes... not a good day here! Our neighbors with the two english bull dogs, one of which is not very nice and tends to get her head stuck under the fence growling and snarling at my pack...had visitors today, two very yappy little poodles. Hurley needs to be formally introduced, he wants to know their names LOL. Layla was of course psycho...attacking Hurley, Dream and me, while trying to get her away from the fence... no blood drawn thankfully, but it was like she was posessed. 

The second time I tried to let them out I put Layla in her small run, it's our old xpen, 3 foot tall, we put her there for just potty some times (just put it back up again when she started chewing the fence). Unfortunatley Layla jumped the xpen... now I am worried, our fence is only a 4 footer, it doesn't look like it will take much effort for her to jump that too.. I was out there with them when she did this, she just flew right over the top...You would think with all the benadryl in her still she would be tired! 

I don't understand her fears... no one has ever been unkind to her, she has never been in a dog fight - has no reason to fear other dogs, and defintely no reason to fear people. 

I sure hope this Vet holds to her world and finds something to help my baby girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Layla and Ruby*

Praying for Layla and Ruby.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Karen. Ruby started on the Soloxine almost a week ago and no dramatic change in anything. Still nuts and her allergies are bad right now. I am hoping it will just take some time to kick in. There is never a quick fix.

How is Layla?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It can take a little time to get the thyroid medication adjusted to the right dose and get the levels correct. The vet should be testing her again in a couple of months to check the level.

I don't know why age would rule out thyroid problems, Robbie was 2 when he was diagnosed and put on medication.

I hope both your girls get some relief soon!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I hope Ruby starts doing better soon...

Layla's thyroid came back just fine...so according to the Vet we are dealing with a brain chemistry/wiring problem. She is going to definitely need meds, now we have to find the right one. The Vet is still consulting with Veterinary Behaviorists...they want video of Layla's behaviors. Funny, as soon as I pull out the camera, she is an angel - maybe I should carry a camera at all times LOL. Yesterday she was horrible because Sadie the bull dog was out...Sadie is not nice either. Unfortunately I can not control Layla and the camera at the same time...and my family is not going to help me.

She was behaving a bit better after her allergic reaction and all that benadryl...Now it is Hurleys turn to have a foot ball nose, something got him. I woke to him being all swelled up, eyes just tiny slits...either benadryl is not as strong as it used to be, or we have some really nasty wasps or spiders here.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you mylissyk. What symptoms did your Robbie have and after starting the meds how long until you saw some improvement?

My vet had mentioned just 2 behavior meds and one was Prozac and the other one started with a "C". I can't remember the name of it. If you do decide to put Layla on meds, let us know and chart her progress. I am so curious to see if they do help her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

vrmueller said:


> Thank you mylissyk. What symptoms did your Robbie have and after starting the meds how long until you saw some improvement?
> 
> My vet had mentioned just 2 behavior meds and one was Prozac and the other one started with a "C". I can't remember the name of it. If you do decide to put Layla on meds, let us know and chart her progress. I am so curious to see if they do help her.


Robbie had knee surgery and his coat was not growing back where it had been shaved, he had also had some growling issues over things that normally he has absolutely no problem with. Poor coat quality or slow growth and behavior changes are some of the symptoms of thyroid.

Is the other medication your vet mentioned Clomicalm? The rescue has used this for several tstorm phobic or seperation anxiety dogs with good success.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I just want to tell you to hang in there. I had/have a Golden girl that was afraid of life. She in particular was touch sensitive and became aggressive towards me at the slightest insecurity. She would lunge out at me from under the table when I walked by and bit me in the face. There was no way you could even come close to her with a brush or nail clippers. She crawled on the ground like a crab if a dog was within 50 feet. I tried several trainers, vets and behaviorists for help and I took her to see Suzanne Clothier and Shirley Chong who offered great advice. I think I read every book I could find on behavior. Finally I hit upon a local behaviorist that really clicked with both of us.
We started desensitization training with lots of treats and slow progression and bit by bit she overcame her fears. 
If you met my 9 y/o Golden girl today you would not know she is the same dog. People are always telling me how sweet she is. Does she still have fears, absolutely, but I know now better ways of dealing with them.
My girl even is able to compete in obedience competitions. Does she do a stellar job, not exactly, but where in the past she couldn't function around other dogs she now enjoys relaxing in her crate near them. Most of all we make a great team for all that we have been through together.
You are being an amazing mom to your dear girl. With all your efforts the answers will begin to come to you....
Take care,
Andrea


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Robbie had knee surgery and his coat was not growing back where it had been shaved, he had also had some growling issues over things that normally he has absolutely no problem with. Poor coat quality or slow growth and behavior changes are some of the symptoms of thyroid.
> 
> Is the other medication your vet mentioned Clomicalm? The rescue has used this for several tstorm phobic or seperation anxiety dogs with good success.


I think that was the other med my vet had mentioned.


----------

